# 08 rogue suspension problem?



## courtneybower25 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello all, I have an 08 rogue and I'm having suspension issues. When going over bumps/breaking hard/turning right hard I'm getting a clunking sound. I've taken it to two different shops and spent a lot of $ getting the struts/mounts changed, and then after that i still had the clunk and changed the cv axle on the right side and it's still clunking. It is killing me, what else could cause this? Why have 2 shops not figured it out?
Thanks


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

courtneybower25 said:


> Why have 2 shops not figured it out?


Because no one makes a power piston or shaker table that can duplicate these problems in a shop? To shake a car like a bumpy road does may take many, many kilowatts.

Apparently you don't need a sideways force, just a vertical force.

Speed bumps have different shapes. 
Find one that duplicates the sound while driving slowly over it. 
With a helper on each side of the path of your car, see if they can locate the sound.

Front half or back, passenger side or driver's side?
Does it happen while the springs are being compressed, or when they stretch?
Bump under both front & back wheels or just the wheels on one side?

Repeat the test several times.

Another way may be to find a hydraulic jack that can drop a corner of the car fast enough, through several inches. It would need a quick acting pressure release.
You may find one car corner that sounds differently from the others.

Even if there is a bulletin out on the problem, a test like this adds to the evidence.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Off the top, my guess is one of your sway bar links is bad, or not properly tightened. New struts and mounts should rule out those. Other guess would be an engine mount, but it doesn't sound like what you are describing. Is it possible that when they reassembled the struts they left out the rubber part that sits between the spring and the metal area of the strut it rests on? Were the struts torqued to spec? Was an alignment done or attempted? Usually involves a good inspection of all your suspension components. I am curious why you replaced one of your cv joints? Had it suffered a ripped boot and moisture damage? Again, from what you are describing, my money is on one of your front end links being bad. Good luck with it.


----------



## courtneybower25 (Apr 18, 2016)

The links were changed with the struts, I am not sure about the rubber piece though. An alignment wasn't done so maybe that should be my next step. I've read that a washer or something may be broken, but i would think it would have been seen when the 2 seperate shops did the initial inspection to find out the cause of the noise :/


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

New links doesn't mean they are tightened properly. Set up on mine is pretty similar to the Rogue. Two days after changing my struts myself, I got a similar clunk over speed bumps. Upon investigation, I didn't torque the end link bolt sufficiently where it connects to the control arm. Hence movement, hence clunk...


----------



## courtneybower25 (Apr 18, 2016)

Will definitely check the links then, thanks for the info.


----------



## wk1102 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sounds like it was the control arm bushings, yes?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

A fairly likely candidate. For some reason I was assuming the original poster had replaced his front control arms before replacing the struts. Another thing that can cause strange creaking sounds are worn sway bar bushings which are pretty cheap to replace.


----------



## wk1102 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah.. I just replaced mine a few months ago. I know it's old but was just curious.


----------



## Mattmechanic (Oct 21, 2020)

Sub frame bushings. I just spent hours trying to figure my 08 rogue out. Turns out bushings in front sub frame were just a little to old. Noise drove me bonkers. I used old tires I drilled a hole thru and placed one above bushings and one at bottom. Then zipped bolt tight and bam no more noise.


----------



## The (Nov 17, 2020)

Mattmechanic said:


> Sub frame bushings. I just spent hours trying to figure my 08 rogue out. Turns out bushings in front sub frame were just a little to old....Then zipped bolt tight and bam no more noise.


When you say sub frame, like tie rod/suspension bushings? that is great how you used tires for bushings..and zip bolt, like ones used for stairs? thx!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, he means subframe bushings. On most Nissans the subframe/engine cradle is mounted on rubber bushings which are molded into the cylindrical corner posts. They aren't much different from control arm bushings in basic construction and are meant to limit engine vibration reaching the body.


----------

